# Suggestions?



## ZombieSushi (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking for intense music such as:

Shosty 10,8,7,5

Rachmaninoff 1,2, Symphonic Dances

Tchaikovsky 4,5,6

I can't seem to get mahler. Somebody get me into it?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

ZombieSushi said:


> I can't seem to get mahler. Somebody get me into it?


Well I'm a huge Mahler fan so I can try lol. If you're looking for "intense", I would say his 2nd, 8th, and 3rd symphonies would probably be the best to check out first. They're all done on a pretty large scale....actually pretty much all of his music is! After that I would say perhaps his 5th and 9th would come next in level of overall intensity, from my perspective. His others are also really good but I don't really see them as being quite as intense. One thing I will say about Mahler is he seems to, at least for me, improve with repeated listenings. I used to not really be much of a fan, but the more I listened to all of his works the more I grew to really love them. I find some of Mahler's pieces have a very similar overall feeling to some of the works you posted so I'd certainly give them a shot if you're interested!

Off-hand a few other "intense" pieces that come to mind include Saint-Saens Rondo Capriccioso, Berlioz Symphony Fantastique, Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto, Richard Strauss's Ein Heldenleben, Dvorak's 9th, and Liszt's Totentanz. There's literally a ton more, these are just the first ones that popped into my head when I picture "intense" lol. Also I'm not very well-versed with Bruckner but I know many of his pieces have a similar feeling so I'd say he's probably worth checking out more if you haven't already. I personally like his 8th symphony but like I said I'm not super-familiar with his works.

And of course, if you're not totally against operas, pretty much anything Wagner ever wrote is basically the definition of intense lol.

Hope I was able to help a little at least!


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

-> 
Vaughan-Williams Symphony 4 
Langgaard Symphony 4 with Frandsen or Stupel, Symphony 10 with Stupel
Brahms Piano Concertos 1+2
Nielsen Symphony 5 (if possible the Bernstein or Blomstedt/decca), Symphony 3 
Magnard Symphony 4 with Plasson
Tubin Symphony 5 with Järvi
Pettersson Symphony 8
Mahler Symphony 10 (for instance Wigglesworth or Rattle)
Martinu Symphony 6 (with Neumann or Thomson)
Honegger Symphony 3 with Baudo, Symphony 2


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

ZombieSushi said:


> Looking for intense music such as:
> 
> ....I can't seem to get mahler. Somebody get me into it?


Mahler 2 - Scherchen (Millennium Classics)
Mahler 3 - Bernstein (Sony)
Mahler 5 - Shipway (RPO)
Mahler 6 - Barbirolli (EMI)
Mahler 7 - Solti (Decca Originals)
Mahler 9 - Bernstein (Sony)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mahler + Intense = Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

try


----------



## tebw (Feb 25, 2012)

We seem to have similar tastes! If you don't get Mahler yet, leave it a while. That's the great thing about music - you don't have to know everything all at once. I still discover new stuff every day.

In the meantime:

Try Sibelius 5 (esp. the last movement) then Sibelius 2. Then the Violin Concerto.
Then try Brahms 4, then if you like that 2, then 3 then 1.
Elgar 1 is worth a go.
Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherezade

All gorgeous.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Ligeti*: Atmosphères
Varèse: Ameriques
Antheil: Ballet Mecanique


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

You wanna get intense? Let's get intense!

*Messiaen* - _Turangalîla-Symphonie_ (Wit) / _St. François d'Assise_ (Nagano)
*Mahler* - _Symphony No. 3_ (Bernstein) / _Symphony No. 2_ (Tennstedt)
*Varèse* - _Tuning Up_ / _Amériques_ / _Arcana_ (Chailly)
*Xenakis* - _Kraanerg_ / _Keqrops_ (Ensemble ST-X)
*Ives* - _Holidays Symphony_ (Ormandy) / _Central Park in the Dark_ (Bernstein)
*Bartók* - _The Miraculous Mandarian_ (Sándor) / _Bluebeard's Castle_ (Boulez)
*Scriabin* - _Prometheus_ (Muti)
*Schnittke* - _Symphony No. 1_ (Segerstam)
*Honegger* - _Symphony No. 3_ (Fournet) / _Jean d'Arc au bûcher_* (Baudo)
*Ravel* - _Daphnis et Chloé_ (Monteux) / _Piano concerto for the left hand_ (Martinon)

* = Yes, it's an oratorio, but it does use a full orchestra, and it's certainly intense!


----------



## JustinR (Apr 6, 2012)

Allan Pettersson's 6th and 7th symphonies are incredibly emotional, although not to everyone's taste. The seventh is definately worth a go, though and can be sampled online via You Tube etc.


----------



## ZombieSushi (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you all! More suggestions please.


i think I'm going to lay off Mahler for now and when I have the time I will listen fully to it.

ATM I've listened to
Bartok: Bluebeard's Caste, Concerto for Orchestra, The Miraculous Mandarin

Ravel: Daphnis Et Chloe! (ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL)

Brahms: All symphonys

Sibelius: Finlandia, Valse Triste

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March No.1 (Hehe)

Rachmaninov: Symphony 1,2, Symphonic Dances, Youth Symphony, Scherzo, Piano Concerto(ALL)

Tchaikovsky: Symphony 1,2,3,4,5,6 (ALL AmAzING)

___

Currently working:
Sibelius: Symphony 5 and others+

Messian: Turangalila Symphony


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

ZombieSushi said:


> Looking for intense music such as:
> 
> Shosty 10,8,7,5
> 
> ...


Are you familiar with Beethoven's Fifth? You might like that. In fact, most of B's music is in that category.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> Are you familiar with Beethoven's Fifth? You might like that. In fact, most of B's music is in that category.


Große Fuge op. 133 might be more appropriate.


----------

